# What's you number?



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In my most resent post I had a lot to say about what was going on. So the post was pretty long and wordy.
I had some one ask about something that was in that post so I sent him a link to that post. He said that he had seen it the first time but didn't read it because it was so long the first time. So I started thinking about how many post do I skip because their to long. I have to confess when someones writing a novel I tend to skim over it or skip it. So whats you number of lines you will read. ALL or them? XX number of lines or only short post?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

For me it depends on the time I have and the subject.

I will not read anything that is like one big giant paragraph.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Depends if it is intersting to me or not. I will read the longest ones, but give up on short ones that are of no interest. I think a couple of paragrahps at the most to get the idea across. If it will take more than that, think aobut dividing it into 2 posts of related ideas.

If I am going to reply, I normally read the responses to see if I'm being repetitive.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Gary has a good point. A lot of posts are not divided up into paragraphs and some not even sentences due to lack of capitilization and periods. That makes them very hard to follow especially if the interest is marginal.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the ones with lots of pictures. Like they say 1 picture is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

You can't add tabs with out typing out the spaces either that makes long ones look daunting to me because there are no tabs and the paragraphs aren't layed out correctly. Kind of like this sentence. Ditto the pictures.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I've found I'll read a longer post if it is broken up, not so much by paragraph but just after 3 or 4 lines. That's what I try to do with my own.

Interestingly David or *Patron's* style is easier to read when long. At first when reading his post I thought he was writing poetry. Sometimes I'm not to sure he isn't.

Otherwise a lot has to do with the poster. There are some here who interest me enough that I really want to read their post. This is mostly because they usually have a new way or thought about a task or they just have a positive vibe or style such as yourself and David.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Meh I'm part of the early internet generation, grammar, spelling and sentence structure have no power over me! *\o/*


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll give any post two sentences; if I'm not captivated by then, I'm moving on. Oh, I read yours Jim-the first time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Dwayne thanks for reading it the first time LOL


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

All depends on novelty, ideas and skill involved and good pictures of course. If these factors are provided I don't mind reading several pages written neatly and fairly good grammatically.
Sharad


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting posts have more chance of being read…IMHO
Use the old adage is KISS… keep it short and sweet or keep it simple stupid.. up to you …. lol


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I,m a man of few words and lots of pics


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a man of many words as you know Jim. I'm sorry, I just can't help myself. I don't mind interesting long winded posts that have pictures and use paragraphs to keep thoughts organized. Everybody is different and some are better at expressing themselves with fewer words. I envy those folks.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

You lost me at bad grammar…


----------



## SplinteredBoard (Jul 11, 2008)

This is an excellent question. I mostly decide to read based on title first, then on number of lines, then on grammar. If the title grabs me, I'll start to look at the article/post. If the post is more than 4-6 lines, I'll probably skip it. If I read it, I'll stop after the first 2 or 3 grammatical mistakes.

I know I'm going over 4 lines here, but just to illustrate, I skipped over all of the comments because there were so many…


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

I tend to read everything written in the post. HOWEVER, (and just to ditto much of what was said above), when it is one large paragraph, difficult to read due to grammar/spelling, or if it drags on forever - I will probably stop reading when my head hits the table from boredom. As said above - KISS.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I love to read, but repetitious comments, I'll usually skip. I'll read a long post, sometimes more than once. I do need it to catch my attention, though, because the ADHD in me wants to try reading 12 things at once, so, if I can't focus on what I'm reading, I lose it and go to the next.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

me i read everything ya never know might miss something important


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

also i have to admit i tend to be long winded myself. seem to want to turn everything into a story


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'll read ,
out of respect .
i'll respond ,
if it is clear .
or of interest .

burma shave !


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

there are some members that I read because I know that the have something to share that is worth knowing. After that the title or picture if its a project. and even then its the first few lines. I do read long post if they fall in those areas. that doesn't mean I read everything many get skipped completely if they don't grab me on the way by.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Patron,

I get it. It's a tai chi, right?? 

Whit


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

The original post is about as long as I care to read. Unless it's something really interesting.
Although he used "there" instead of "their", there should be an s on "post" and it's "too" - that drives me NUTS!! 
I know that grammar and spelling goes out the window when people post on the Internet and send IM's and E-Mails, but then it leaks into professional life and the business world. The kids today will have a hard time gaining respect if they can't even spell or use the dang shift key 


steps off of soapbox *


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

whit ,

tai chi , 
is like that ballet dance in the park stuff ,
isn't it ?

i'm more into salsa dance ,

when i can move at all !


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe five lines I tend to speed read over that. So THERE YA GO


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

A long time ago, a teacher told me that a short story needed to have a "beginning", a "middle", and an "end". this is still good advice.

Postings should also be brief, with only one subject. A photograph is still worth a thousand words, and catches far more attention.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I read the short ones; Example Ecocandle writes a whole page most of the time I just delete it, I have nothing against him but it is too long for me.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

It mostly depends on the subject line. However, when I do read a post I also read all the comments after, no matter how many.

-Bobby


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Being a long winded poster…I will read all the posts on a subject before I respond. English grammer is one of the most difficult…so I usually read some posts with a grain of salt (it would be nice to have a spell checker). As long as the point gets through, who am I to judge…but I will only read and respond on items I feel I can contribute something too.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I prefer a briefer 'summary' type of post. Some call it a "Reader's Digest" post.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the key is if the post is of interest to that reader. I was interested in your post jim and read all of it.
I click on "Pulse" and read the title of the post for my interest at the time and move through the list.
1. Good title gets you going.
2. Good contents keep you reading
3. Get to the point keep you reading.

keep posting Jim


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I think forum posts should be short and fall in the category of questions, answers, a picture and some text of what you did this weekend, etc. Anything that gets lengthy should be in a blog. Poor grammar, no paragraph breaks, or no logical flow between paragraphs will cause me to move on. I'm one of those "simple things for simple minds" kind of guy. Decent grammar and good flow will always hold my attention to the end.

Spell check won't necessarily correct grammar challenged people, but I use Firefox and it spell checks on the fly. I refuse to place text out on the Internet where millions of people can read it without proofing it a couple of times.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Jim,

Who better than you and your heirloom quest for quality to know that it's not quantity… it's quality.

A pop song longer than 3-4 minutes in length has trouble getting radio air time; while with Brahms Symphony No.1 you better settle in to absorb the exquisite details for some 45-minutes.

If an LJ submission is informative, well-written and not riddled with painful spelling mistakes, makes no difference to me how long it may be. It deserves respect and the very least my time to give it a proper read.

There are issues that have been touched on by LJs in the past regarding member posts-the length of posts are the last thing we should be concerned with.

Best,
Peter


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Small. TMI as it is…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting comments . For those of you that don't like my bad grammar and spelling sorry! It's not what I'm good at. Believe it or not I might type do a spell check ,post ,edit ,post , edit again just to get it as good as it is and I know that's still pretty bad.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

It's nothing against you, personally. I just hang out on other boards and am amazed at how bad people's spelling and grammar are. It's like the schools gave up teaching it, and use txt spch instd.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm blah blah just glad blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah I'm not blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah long blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah winded blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah like blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah that blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

russv


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Jim, 
"Believe it or not I might type do a spell check ,post ,edit ,post , edit again just to get it as good as it is and I know that's still pretty bad."

I can believe that. Your spelling is actually fine. Your errors are all of a sort that won't be caught by a spell checker. It is usage that seems to throw you. It is easily corrected though - I used to make the same mistakes all the time.

Just commit a couple of things to memory… there (a place), their (belongs to them), and they're (they are). Same rules apply to you, your, and you are. And too is the one that means also.

I'm still a beginning woodworker and can't give much there yet, but I can offer these tips because it is one thing I am good at. Take it or leave it like any other tip you see on this site. I want to contribute to you Jim, if I can, because you have given so much of yourself here… 25114 posts worth!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

To answer your question: Out of respect, I usually read all of any post I click on. I read the comments, too.

I like to read, I have a lot to learn, and there are gems hidden everywhere. I would prefer spending my time on something well written, but as I said, there are gems to be found everywhere.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Jim,
I read pretty much everything you post… and then some… lol
Actually, I find the posts that include humour within them tend to get more of my attention. That and the ones with pictures… long worded posts I skip over slightly, but the shorter ones I open get read completely.
Length for most does matter as you get bored after the first few lines unless the subject matter is exceptionally interesting…
Wisty


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Pictures are nice.

Short explanations are good.

Questions that are asked without first searching the archives or google are usually not on my do to list.

If the topic gets repeated each time you make a pot holder or the like lI will probably not read you any more.

I rarely comment on which tool to buy as my experience is limited to maybe 3 and often to one.

If the only thing you show up here for is to ask a question then I probably wont respond to you.

When someone posts a question and recieves several answers and chooses not to respond, I generally will not answer his posts in future. We are people - not books.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help Mary Anne, My wife has told me over and over but I guess it's part of my dyslexia thing, just like spelling a word differently Evey time . I'll give it a try though.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

"grammar and spelling" Anytime you get a school teacher on LJ he has to comment on grammar and spelling guy we are woodworkers this is not a spelling contest, I am French Canadian and I think that most of the members understand my writing what is the big deal as long as you understand the post.
English speaking people that have a bad grammar just blame the teachers.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

If I like the title I will read all of the original post, or until I get bored. My students tell me I sometimes have a shorter attention span then some of the ADD/ADHD kids, so sometimes boredom kicks in. I will also quit reading if I know that I can't help with the question or don't relate to the comments.

GMan- I am a school teacher on LJ and haven't gotten on my soap box about spelling and grammar. I figure that LJ's is a global community so not everyone is great with English, why give them a hard time about it. I also know no matter how hard I try, it will not get much better.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

For me I may read a longer post if the subject is something that interests me, but like Jagwah said, it also helps if its broken into groups of lines…something about that which seems to make it easier to read. Otherwise, I like the shorter to the point posts.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim, I thin you right fine, as longas i unedrstand wat yor saing its fine.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

for me i like pics along with an explanation most times i can just figure stuff out by seeing it rather than having it explained to me i'm a man of action not words to many people don't keep theirs. plus at first here i got alot of feedback for everything i posted now i get nothing even when i ask a question on something someone else posted me i try to answer everyones questions asked on my postes. sometime people just ramble on about a bunch of nothing like what i just did. i mainly try to look at stuff that interests me weather it's words or pics, i guess u can say i judge a book by it's cover when it comes to reading postes here something in the title has to catch my eye.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I get it about the dyslexia, Jim. It can make a lot of things more difficult. Even woodworking. You always have something nice to say… no matter how you word it. You are also a craftsman and your work speaks for itself. You have my respect.

GMman, I'm no school teacher. Just an old plumber. Whatever works for you is okay by me. 
For me, the spelling and grammar is about communicating clearly. You probably wouldn't leave a crooked door on a cabinet for all the world to see. I feel the same way about my writing.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

I tend to write long naratives.

I usually read long naratives if… and here's the rub… there is a point, a story, a conclusion, or a question that captivates me.

I don't read a lot of the threads. Unless I see something that interests me, or it comes up in a search, I usually don't read it!


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

If im interested i will read the entire post. If not, i want to see pics


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

MrsN …It's GMman and I figured that the teachers are teaching the school kids the spelling and grammar.
Sorry MrsN I should have said some teachers.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Jeff Foxworthy, Someone get me a beer…..I wanta see something naked….I think that will get the average guys attention, Sorry girls. This is the only GREAT knowledge I possess. Rand


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It depends on who wrote it.

If it is by a guy with over 25,000 posts, I'll figure it's just some old windbag spouting off again, and I'll skip over it.  LOL! Just kidding, Jim.

I'm with GaryK… it depends on how much time I have, and how much interest I have in the subject.


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

I read it all if there something being said or if nothing is being said and making me laugh.

I notice spellin and grammer but I done let. Bother me. The best EMT I ever worked with couldn't spell "IV profin" [ibuprofen] or anything else for that matter.

That that is is that that that is not is not. Right Mary Anne? 

I'm with CharlieM, Jim. Except the "just kidding " part. Ah, just kidding.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm afraid to post because someone might have something bad to say about it. So I usually don't.

But seriously, I don't care how long it is as long as it's a good story. The grammar doesn't bother me at all if I I can read it and it makes sense. I will say, since my knowledge of woodworking is pretty basic, I get lost after a few sentences because I feel like your all talking in a foreign language. Then I get bored. But Jim, you always have something nice to say and you contribute so much to this site, I thought I would respond too. Now I have a question? Do you talk as much as you write???? : ) I am very quite in a large crowd, but you can't shut me up in a small one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Janice
Usually I say things in the fewest amount of words I can. But in my teaching mode I can be pretty talkative.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

And that makes a great teacher!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

janice you mean 'quiet in a large crowd' and not 'quite'. Hope you will take this comment in the proper spirit.
Sharad


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Ooops. See…. But you didn't capitalize my name. Or double space after your period. I'm pretty sure those aren't quotaion marks either. Yes, I did take it in the proper spirit and had to laugh. : )


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

ROTFL! Mary Anne, I know you meant it in the nicest way, but now you have started something. Maybe we should all police one another into being better spellers and grammarians. Once we get that done, we can move on to critiquing style and content. Pretty soon we'll all be qualified to write a great woodworking novel.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Janice, thanks for the corrections.

Sharad


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, wouldn't that be lovely? Thanks a lot, Charlie! LOL

Now I feel like proclaiming that I am really a smartass, not nice at all. 
It was a momentary slip. Really! ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

simmer down there kids .

i don't think i'm ready for ,

the great american plumbing novel !


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Jim sez how many lines
Before you stop your reading
Then click onto another

Some say grammer first
Some, spelling over substance
Some just miss the point

Many ideas lost
Due to these errors they see
Unenlightened they


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ya'll crack me up "The great american plumbing novel" That's great David. I guess we will do what we do.
After 25000 plus post at least I can spell "the" now LOL


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

David, 
I already wrote the book, but the publisher sent it back. 
They said my spelling and grammar was great, but it was a "crappy" story.

Everyone likes to make plumbers the "butt" of jokes. I'm used to it. LOL


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Plumbers may be the butt of the joke, but they're usually "flush" with cash.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

100 years ago I used to read Scientific American and loved their article method. First 1/4 of article was short and similar to how you would talk to neighbor over the fence. Second 1/4 went into details, background and methods. Third 1/4 was for someone in the field and included a lot of detailed calculation methods. Final 1/4 of article was only able to be understood by person sitting at the next bench or desk.

I like the longer articles that start with a short paragraph that hits all of the top points. Then the next paragraphs just build on it. Many of the blogs on a process or project are done that way.

Steve.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i guess the best plumbing book ever written ,

was the ' sears and roebuck catalog '.

but it has gone to ' upscale ' for me ,

the glossy paper is to slick !


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't really read the question…


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

A wise man once said why use 2 words when one will do.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Keep it short & direct and accurate. I have a short attention span and need to get back to work.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I must most emphatically assert that I don't feel strongly either way!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This reminds me of an incident years ago when one of the neighbor's came over to do some home work on my wife's computer. She was about 10 and had her uncle with her. She wanted to abbreviate a word at the end of a sentence. She asked her uncle if she should use 2 periods or just one? He said 2!! I burst out laughing as I couldn't help myself. My wife blew her stack and told him he would screw the poor kid up for life!! ;-))


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

Jim…....I read all blogs that are of interest to me…from the first letter to the last period…....long or short…... sometimes more then once…...this is how I learn.
Having been a tech writer in another life…......grammar and spelling jump out at me like a splinter in my finger….....
however,...........a person may be the best in their field, yet they have problems communicating both orally and/or written.

Not everyone's forte is grammar or spelling and if they present an article containing info that will help improve my skills…....good for them and…....I will ignore the errors!


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Patron,

Yes, that is the dancing in the park stuff. Funny thing is, when I first ready your response, I saw "When I can move it all!". The I re-read it. Thanks for the laugh.

Whit


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll read a long message if it's a topic of interest to me, or written by someone who's opinion I respect…but I'm not reading 76 replies, unless it's about a kid that wants to drop out of school to become a carpantar.


----------

